# 360 degree looks of 2004



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

SER- http://www.nissannews.com/multimedia/nissan2004/ser.shtml

Sentra-
http://www.nissannews.com/multimedia/nissan2004/sentra.shtml


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

I will never figure out what nissan is up to, the exterior/interior aesthetics of the 04 SER are horrible... they just keep getting more and more bland... however performance seems to be improving... better gear ratios and handling on the 03s, than the 02's, and the 2004's get BREMBO brakes... NOT FAIR! when the 04's start coming out... first thing im going to do is order me some of those tail lights and brembo calipers!!!


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

From what I hear on the other boards...the brembo's wont fit. Not sure if it true or not, but heard it from various people.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

Glad I got the 2002 SpecV... the 04 front doesn't look as "mean"... and I don't like the six spoke wheels.



jblaze said:


> *SER-http://www.nissannews.com/multimedia/nissan2004/ser.shtml
> 
> Sentra-
> http://www.nissannews.com/multimedia/nissan2004/sentra.shtml *


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

wow....nissan really shot themselves in the foot this time....this thing looks uglier than the B14s. i mean, how the hell are you supposed to whoop Honda ass looking like that? but anyway, i'm ordering me one of those tailights.....and brembo shrembo....they are just calipers....you can get real calipers from anyother company right now.. and not factory ones from nissan in one year. but hell, if they fit, i might just get me one of them too......thank god i got the original B15 SE-R Spec-V ...the '02 with RED SEATS!!!!


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

Been shooting some e-mails back and forth with Dave Coleman of Sport Compact Car... this is one regarding how to make the 02 spec v and good as the 03 spec v and whether or not the 04 brakes fit. this is what he had to say about it.... 
"Transmission: you would have to change the whole thing, so don't bother

Suspension: Springs and dampers could be swapped for 03 parts, but you might
as well just go aftermarket.

2004 Brakes: Yes, they should fit.

-Dave"
so yeah.... If they fit, i might look into getting them...either from nissan or from brembo...they look so cool... so intimidating... just like the ones on the 350z!!!


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

Oh, yeah... forgot to mention....
Im stoked that I have the 02 with Red interior too! Haha, right on! shoot, buying a red interior for an 03 would be more expensive than brakes and springs for an 02! (probably, cuz interior stuff is expensive!)


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Brembo brakes are gonna run about $2600 for front alone, from Brembo, hate to see what a dealership would want!!!


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

That's a lot of $$$ !!!!! Like I was saying.... Im definitely NOT BUYING THOSE BREMBOS..... har har har.... wow...well i will definitely reconsider my brembo purchase if they are truely that much... I guess we'll just wait until late 03/early 04 to see what they're gonna cost.... if you can get hookups with a dealer they might be a LOT CHEAPER ...since dealers will be buying a lot of brembo brakes... sort of like a group buy thing... but that would probably only be realistic if you had a friend who worked at a nissan dealer and could get you wholesale or something.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow, an ugly mis-colored block in the middle of the grill ala '04 Maxima.
I wish Nissan would get rid of all the sylists and have those who made the Infinity G35 Coupe take over everything. 
Buying dilemma now....'03 without Brembo or '04 ugly


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

BlackSpec02 said:


> *Oh, yeah... forgot to mention....
> Im stoked that I have the 02 with Red interior too! Haha, right on! shoot, buying a red interior for an 03 would be more expensive than brakes and springs for an 02! (probably, cuz interior stuff is expensive!)  *


Why would you want to swap out 03 springs and dampers? They're the exact same as 02. The brakes are fine on the se, se-r and spec, if anything you should spend that money on brake lines, fluid and pads. Those will let you stop very well with no worries about fading. Maybe you could spend the extra money on tires and coilovers. So lets see, tires, coilovers, brake lines, brake fluid, brake pads....or a set of front rotors and calipers. I don't think many 00-03 people will be upgrading to the 04 Brembo's.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah....i still can't get over it...i mean i can't belive they are gonna try to sell that thing...well, atlest you can swap a 02 front to it... i mean is nissan stupid??? they have the perfect chance to reastablish dominance in the Sport compact market but they are gonna blow it.......the 02's and 03's gave Mitsu. and Honda a run for their money but no one is gonna buy this thing because it looks butt ugly!!! I just saw one on the road and the new tail lights look sweet though and the brembos are too small and cant really be seen under those ugly ass 6 spokes .....swap on a '02 NISMO front bumper and it should look alright. oh and one more thing.........'02's ROCK!!!!!!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

actually you can't swap in an 02-03 bumper, if you look closely its completely different. You would have to get a new bumper, grill, hood, headlights, foglights, and both fenders from an 02.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *Why would you want to swap out 03 springs and dampers? They're the exact same as 02. The brakes are fine on the se, se-r and spec, if anything you should spend that money on brake lines, fluid and pads. Those will let you stop very well with no worries about fading. Maybe you could spend the extra money on tires and coilovers. So lets see, tires, coilovers, brake lines, brake fluid, brake pads....or a set of front rotors and calipers. I don't think many 00-03 people will be upgrading to the 04 Brembo's. *


Well I wouldnt want to swap out for 03 springs and dampers... just upgrade to aftermarket. But if you saw my post earlier in this thread, according to dave coleman of sport compact car magazine, the 03 has better handling and gear ratios than the 02. I dont care a whole lot about that fact though, im going to do suspension work on my spec eventually anyway... I just think those brembos are pretty sweet. If I got a sweet deal on them I would buy them (primarily the calipers unless you had to re-do the whole braking system) because they really look cool, plus you'd probably be able to see the calipers better on an 02/03 with the 5 spokes... its not a major item on my "future mods" list though... the tail lights and brembos are about the only cool things on the 04 Spec V.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i can't get the 04 ser to upload check it out what is wrong?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

http://www.nissannews.com/multimedia/nissan2004/sentra.shtml

then go to Nissan, then sentra se-r


----------



## vishvakarman (Apr 21, 2003)

Pardon my ignorance but are Brembo brakes really that good?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

They are good, but not worth the thousands of $$$ the dealer is going to charge for them. Unless you seriously auto-x, track race, or have over 250whp, then the stock brakes with upgraded lines, pads, and fluid will be more than enough.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeah, but those upgrades don't look as cool as Brembo's!!!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

get Wilwood calipers..they look just as cool and a lot cheaper..


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

muphasta said:


> *Yeah, but those upgrades don't look as cool as Brembo's!!! *


nothing a little high temp caliper paint can't fix


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

BlackSpec02 said:


> *Been shooting some e-mails back and forth with Dave Coleman of Sport Compact Car... this is one regarding how to make the 02 spec v and good as the 03 spec v and whether or not the 04 brakes fit. this is what he had to say about it....
> "Transmission: you would have to change the whole thing, so don't bother
> 
> Suspension: Springs and dampers could be swapped for 03 parts, but you might
> ...



Dang, now the 03 also has better handling...I should have test driven that yellow 03!

Anyways, the brakes will fit, but you will need different rims. That's why they changed the rims.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I like the 04 tails but the front is just butt ugly. I'm a fan of increased performance but I also don't think that an ugly car is gonna sell. Nissan fans may buy them (maybe) but in order to thrive or even survive they have to bring in new customers. Damn it, I don't want to see Nissan go under because they start making design changes for the worse.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

i still can't get the address to pop up and i went to nissan and can'i find it


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

i would buy one, and probly will and instead of starting with the mods i will start with the body kit hahahhaha, i hope it looks good, i have seen the octane body kit, and the buddy club one and one other one i like the octane one the most, i really hope they make a similiar kit for the 04, if they do and it looks good then i would go for it, what do u guys think about that?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

IMHO opinion the grill is shit and i think that the new base sentra can pass for a new cop car


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

I agree the o4 is ugly .The brakes the tail lights, I love it. the rims look better than my 6 spoke rims, but if i had my choice i would take the 02- 03 spec v rims. has anyone heard if they had increased the perfomance any.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i believe its still the qr25de, just like the subaru is getting a cosmetic update but is still keeping the same engine. i am not positive though.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

hey guys saw my first 04 spec V at the dealer the otherday and from the side i must say i was impressed i like the new rims, not to say i like them anymore then the 02/03's though there just diferent, same ammount of power though, i assume its the EXACT same engine, brakes upgraded to brembo but not really cosmetically noticable, and the front is gay as hell, that new front facia looks like an old buick or somthing dam, if i was to get it first thing would be ocatne body kit, or buddy club but either way its gotta go, other then that its pretty tight looking what do u guys think go check it out if they have them at your dealers yet.?


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

Is it Brembo on the front discs only? If so that's shi**y, If I were to have brembos on my car all four would have to be. I also wonder what the justification was for the plain instrument cluster???


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2003)

he goofed the link... take anything after the < tag out and it will work


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I don't see the prob with the 2004..... tight ass lights/brakes... better tranny than the 03... same engine, only thing not quite up to par is the guages and front end... but 90% of you will prolly be getting a body kit and maybe white guages anyway.... So what's the prob?? the car out performs 02's, and 03's....and to me that is the most important part


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Really? Why? How much faster is it?


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

lowridin23 said:


> *Really? Why? How much faster is it? *


Yeah, what are the upgrades for 2004 or where do you find this info? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

CorNut said:


> *I don't see the prob with the 2004..... tight ass lights/brakes... better tranny than the 03... same engine, only thing not quite up to par is the guages and front end... but 90% of you will prolly be getting a body kit and maybe white guages anyway.... So what's the prob?? the car out performs 02's, and 03's....and to me that is the most important part *


hey man, i think they are they same engine/transmission and generally all the same intake and exhaust exhaust parts and electronics systems meaning they would be the same speed the wieght of the 04 is 2712lbs/i don't have the 03's on hand but i know it is within 100lbs which isn't going to make any diference i found this somewhere inside nissan.ca

"For 2004, the sport-inspired Sentra SE-R receives several body enhancements, including a new front and rear fascia, new headlamp shapes, restyled hood and two new exterior colors. The 2004 Sentra SE-R also upgrades its interior with a standard trip computer and a new charcoal fabric exclusive to SE-R models and adds an impressive Brembo“ Brake Package solely for the Sentra SE-R Spec V model."


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

superv said:


> *hey man, i think they are they same engine/transmission and generally all the same intake and exhaust exhaust parts and electronics systems meaning they would be the same speed the wieght of the 04 is 2712lbs/i don't have the 03's on hand but i know it is within 100lbs which isn't going to make any diference i found this somewhere inside nissan.ca
> 
> "For 2004, the sport-inspired Sentra SE-R receives several body enhancements, including a new front and rear fascia, new headlamp shapes, restyled hood and two new exterior colors. The 2004 Sentra SE-R also upgrades its interior with a standard trip computer and a new charcoal fabric exclusive to SE-R models and adds an impressive Brembo Brake Package solely for the Sentra SE-R Spec V model." *


03 Spec weighs 2735, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## mycarisaser (May 17, 2003)

just think now the 02/03 ser models will be worth more limited production and it was only out for two years. that makes us that much more unique.


----------

